

Ask HN: VLC Christmas hat icon, good or bad? - rick_2047

Hello,<p>I just noticed that the VLC player icon that it has started wearing the Santa hat. While I find this really cute, but this is the first instance (that I know of) when an Open Source project has declared itself of any religion explicitly (I say this because I did not see any change in the icon for jew, hindu or islamic festivals). What would be your take on this? Will this be good or bad for the project. An open source project is supposed to transcend any type of boundaries, be it religious, sex, cast or even the type of hardware that you use.<p>Disclaimer: I am not the kind of guy which howls and cries over religious issues (I like to see religion as a way to calm and sooth myself, nothing else), but their are people who are very sensitive about it.
======
madhouse
You can't ever please every religion, no matter how you try. Therefore, it is
quite pointless to even attempt that.

Furthermore, people who are "very sensitive about it", I have one advice: try
to be more tolerant. It'll do good in the long run.

~~~
rick_2047
Ok... while I am not particularly effected by this religious crap, but this
"Our way or the high way" bothers me.

------
orion466
What a bunch of fuckin scrooges!!! If you don't like it than wait til after
Christmas, then use vlc. In the meantime just use quicktime or wmp and shut
the fuck up. Merry Christmas, a Santa Hat isn't forcing you to change your
views, it's kinda like driving down the street and seeing decorations. If you
can't stand wreaths or lights, well damn maybe you need to knock on everyones
door and tell them not to express themselves. Or go into every mall with Santa
in it and tell them it hurts your feelings, otherwise shut the fuck up.

------
rick_2047
I just saw this, [http://mailman.videolan.org/pipermail/vlc-
devel/2009-Decembe...](http://mailman.videolan.org/pipermail/vlc-
devel/2009-December/070016.html)

How is Santa Claus hat not a Christmas reference?

~~~
thehodge
The reply says Christian not Christmas... its obviously Christmas

~~~
rick_2047
Then how is Christmas not Christian reference?

